# Masakage Mizu, and Yuki Wa-Gyuto, how hard are they to maintain????



## diablodan (Jul 17, 2013)

I like the Mizu's finish and both have a cool look on to their own. But how hard are they to maintain. ie: rust prevention, edge retention, sharpening. 

I'm looking to purchase both over time, in the 240mm size. Unless I find something else later on.

Your opinions are greatly welcomed


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mizu is Aogami #2 carbon clad in kurouchi carbon. As with other kurouchi carbon jigane / carbon hagane san-mai knives, the kurouchi finish will provide some protection against corrosion but is far from impervious. All kurouchi finishes eventually wear off, some faster than others. I don't have any experience with the Mizu to compare it with known quantities like Takeda (hard wearing) or Moritaka (goes quickly) to place in on the kurouchi continuum. Just be aware, that at some point you'll be looking at an unfinished carbon knife, and will have to do something one way or the other to keep it stabilized and corrosion free.

Yuki is Shirogami #2 carbon clad in stainless. As with other stainless jigane / carbon hagane san-mai knives, the hagane is well protected, but you should take steps to keep the edge from corroding. You don't have to grow a patina; just keep it clean and don't let it sit around wet and/or dirty.

If you want more information on either or both knives, I suggest joining the CKtG forum. There's a lot more experience with them there than here.

People who keep carbon knives learn to wipe them frequently during prep; to never leave the knives out when prep is done; to rinse thoroughly; and to dry completely -- towel, followed by at least a few minutes of air-drying -- before putting them away.

That's the right way to treat any good knife.

BDL


----------



## northcack (Jan 21, 2013)

I own a Yuki 240mm. It does not seem very reactive at all. Compared to another stainless clad carbon I own (Hiromoto AS - which isn't very reactive either), it is less so. I've sliced a fair number of onions and proteins with it, and no real patina has formed. I whipe down after use but am not super paranoid with it.

I love my knife. Great balance, great F&F, nice and thin behind the edge but still has some heft to it. The edge holds up to a couple of shifts but it is really a breeze to sharpen... and I like sharpening my knives anyways


----------

